# Do your rats miss you when you were away?



## Wow (Mar 26, 2014)

I know it sounds funny, but I was a bit disappointed when after a three-day trip out of town, I came back to perfectly calm, unexcited rats. They lazily looked up to see who entered the room, realized it was me, then went back to sleep. I know male rats are calm, but being THAT calm under the circumstance was disappointing. I mean, my rats spend all the time with me, sleep with me, play with me. We were never separated after I got them as babies. When I was away I was worried, imaging they would feel insecure being left alone, the would have wondering if I was coming back, most of all they would have missed me. As it happened, the rats were all fine, they ran the place as usual, and when I came back they just acknowledged that things were back to normal. I just read another post about how he or she wanted to take the rats on the plane because the rats were so traumatized without the owner. I was thinking, this problem is not half bad, my rats don't even miss me when I'm away ;-) They do love me, though, these are affectionate little angels. They climb onto my lap and cuddle all the time. So I was just wondering if any of you have male rats, and what their reactions are when you're away. Thanks. - Wow.


----------



## lalalauren (Jul 3, 2013)

My males all get super excited when I come home. And the babies get excited again when my boyfriend comes home, and he doesn't even play with them that much. I think they just enjoy the sudden movement and noise in the house. It does vary though. Sometimes they're lazy and don't get out of bed to say hello, but whenever I come home, I always stick my head in the cage to say hello, and when they're lazy they usually stick their heads out of bed and brux at me. 

Try making a fuss of them when you get home so they associate you coming home with lots of attention. That'd be a good time for treats as well!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wow (Mar 26, 2014)

Thanks for the information. It's nice to hear others' experiences. Your dumbos are sooo cute!


----------



## PurpleGirl (Oct 12, 2012)

My two youngest boys go crazy when my fella and I have been out all day and we come home, they get super excited to see us and they will almost throw themselves off things to clamber up our arms. In contast, the oldest boy doesn't make a fuss, he just sort of acknowledges us by popping out of whatever he was hiding in when he hears our voices, and goes back to sleep once he has seen us. The neutered male and female we have who live together are always happy to see us and come right up to the door for skritches, although in a calmer manner than the young boys. They definitely all seem more eager for attention if we are out for over a day, I like to think they miss us, it's one thing I really love about rats, how they shower you with affection without requiring a food incentive like some pets.


----------



## Wow (Mar 26, 2014)

Aw...how nice. You have such lovely rats. I'm happy for you.


----------



## veimar (Feb 19, 2014)

Hmm, how old are your rats? I have two very sweet 3 mo olds, and they get very excited every day when I enter the room where they are kept. They wake up and run to the top shelf of their cage. I had to remove them from my bedroom because they made too much noise at night. When I'm away the whole day and come in the evening they just cling on the cage before I even step in. But sometimes when they were sleeping deep (usually in early afternoon) they just look up at me and go back to sleep - so maybe that's your case? I wouldn't make assumptions just after one situation. If you need a pet that jumps at you when you come you should get a doggy.


----------



## Juliah456 (Mar 12, 2014)

My boys get excited to see me in the morning.. It takes about an hour for them to start missing me! depends on the rats. And males are generally more affectionate. It takes time too


----------

